# uploading documents



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

After getting ITA, while uploading documents there is no option to upload multiple documents. there are cases we have to upload multiple cases

How can I upload multiple documents ?
Do I need to combine all documents as one PDF file ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you asked CIC directly what they want you to do?

We really aren't in a position to advise, given that none of us work for the CIC and, as such, we don't know what their policy is in regards to technical issues like yours.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Also, please be aware... if you are trying to contact CIC directly... this is a holiday weekend in Canada, so government offices will be shut until 5:30h IST on Tuesday, so you won't receive any response until later on on Tuesday night/early Wednesday morning.


----------



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I just came to know from people who submitted documents that multiple documents should be combined and upload as single file.


----------

